# 'Favorite threads' feature in profile?



## Confusticated (Apr 17, 2005)

Without knowing how much work it would take to add such a feature, I wonder if people would find it useful?

Perahps we could have a place in our User CP to enter just a few threads that will show up in our profiles. And maybe it could get really fancy, and instead of just entering them manually in our options, we could have an "Add to my Profile Favorites" in the Thread Options drop-down menu.

So I ask you, would you like to check users' profiles to see their favorite threads and perhaps visit them? Or to share your own favorites?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 17, 2005)

That sounds kinda cool. We wouldn't die wothout it (obviously) but it's worth a try, I think.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 17, 2005)

What is the difference between that idea and the subscribing to threads option? I would have no use for either since I just check up on the new posts since I have been gone and enter the threads that interest me. I need no reminders for finding good rant vessels. Why not just subscribe to your favorites? You would not want your favorites anywhere near the random threads that you regularly subscribe and unsuscribe to? Just don't subscribe to the random ones. Maybe I missed something and shouldn't be writing here since I know little of this nasssty technology stuff.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 17, 2005)

It's a neat idea. It could tell you immediately what kind of topics a certain member is most interested in.


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 17, 2005)

YayGollum said:


> What is the difference between that idea and the subscribing to threads option?



The purpose of having favorites in our profile is so others can see them.


I don't subscribe to threads either. I visit TTF too often to need it.


----------



## Walter (Apr 18, 2005)

I for one wouldn't use it much, I suppose...

On the other hand, I find the subscriptions very useful for one because I keep forgetting where I posted in, and also - not the least bit - because it gives you a slight chance to see certain responses before someone can make that reply vanish again...


----------



## Valandil (Apr 18, 2005)

Doesn't it work just as well to show them in your sig?  

That wouldn't work if there were too many - but there would have to be some practical limit on a 'favorite threads' part of the profile anyway. How many were you thinking for a max, Nom? Three? Five? Ten?


----------



## Confusticated (Apr 18, 2005)

I was imagining 5 or so, but I would expect to have however many Webmaster thinks is reasonable.

I don't think 10 or 15 would be too many though, especially if there was a favorites page on its own, and with areas for very brief descriptions.


Why don't I put my favorites in my signature? This misses the point. The suggestion was not made just so that I could personally show my favorites off. Having the option in User CP would hopefully cause a large percent of active members to use the feature.

But so far, it seems I am alone in _really_ wanting the feature, and I would never expect something like this to be implemented for one person.


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 29, 2005)

hmm not a bad idea. I like it. I do suscribe to threads...because i will forget where i posted if i dont....he,he. But in your profile, that would be neat.


----------

